
Ask HN: How to start getting server programming contracts? - galois198
I&#x27;ve recently built a system at work that interacts with AMQ and handles XML delivery.<p>This has give me some confidence. I would like to start developing server side systems for clients using elixir&#x2F;phoneix, sqs, pgsql and docker - however I&#x27;m at a beginner&#x2F;intermediate level at those technologies.<p>How do I go about getting small contracts to work on outside work hours to get real world experience developing server side systems using the above stack?
======
atmosx
Elixir/Phoenix might give you a head-start, but the rest is nothing _exotic_
which puts you in the same pool with much more advanced engineers.

Granted that there always will be better engineers around and everyone started
from somewhere, you need to go out and start looking for people who might be
interested in that setup.

Upwork doesn't work for me, but you could try. It works for many freelancers.

Now, have in mind one thing: Asking _how do I get clients_ is like a caveman
asking _how do I get food_ : You hunt! Any way you can. There's no guide. A
guy finds clients through conferences, another from cold-emailing and a third
one from facebook. Of course, being _in the loop_ helps.

Try to present your work and difficulties you came across, from design to
implementation, to a meetup that might be interested. You're in London, the
best way to find clients is to talk to them in person.

Good luck & stay strong :-)

~~~
galois198
Thanks for the advice, will definitely do that - 99% perspiration right?

------
willhallonline
There really is no substitute to knowing people, whether at meetups,
conferences, training, contributions to open source. Certainly if you want
more exposure pick something with a small following and join the Slack channel
and ask if anyone has anything they want help with. You will quickly become
someone who is trusted if you can deliver.

~~~
galois198
Thanks, was on slack a lot but ... slacked off - picking something with a
small following is certainly actionable. Appreciate that.

------
atsaloli
Try local meetups, like [https://www.meetup.com/London-
DevOps/](https://www.meetup.com/London-DevOps/) and friends.

~~~
galois198
Thanks - I'm in a central location so that's something I can definitely do.

------
perfmode
Do you feel prepared to provision and deploy a Phoenix application on AWS? If
so, get in touch with me. I'm at gmail as briantigerchow.

------
galois198
NB - I'm based in London

